# huge fish tank



## kizzyfur (Jun 22, 2010)

hi i have a huge fish tank for sale, is 6 * 2 * 2.glass is half inch thick. is water tight. this is only the tank, i have a home made 3x2 stand as well. am looking for around £100 for it. any q's please ask. this is very heavy so van or similar req, may deliver locally for fuel cost.


----------



## kizzyfur (Jun 22, 2010)




----------



## razer121 (May 4, 2011)

Where are you based? im very intrested!


----------



## kizzyfur (Jun 22, 2010)

hi am in stansted essex


----------



## kizzyfur (Jun 22, 2010)

bump to top, offers???


----------



## razer121 (May 4, 2011)

Hm im in banbury so a fair way for me, i will have to see if i can find a lift, if i can then i will take it but for now be open to other offers as i cant commit just yet!


----------



## kizzyfur (Jun 22, 2010)

bumps please. will consider swap for viv or w.h.y.


----------



## kizzyfur (Jun 22, 2010)

some interest but still here....offers?


----------



## razer121 (May 4, 2011)

I cannot get a lift, or a truck big enough  which sucks! so intrest has to be withdrawn


----------



## kizzyfur (Jun 22, 2010)

this is still for sale 11/5/11. offers.........? will swap for decent size viv.........or why


----------



## kizzyfur (Jun 22, 2010)

still here.......13/5/11 £80 ono now.......... still open to viv swaps or w.h.y


----------



## kizzyfur (Jun 22, 2010)

bumps........14/5/11 still here..now £60 ono...or swaps.


----------



## volly (Mar 6, 2009)

try putting it in the classifieds section - you'll get a better response : victory:


----------



## kizzyfur (Jun 22, 2010)

didn even clock that- how do i remove this thread? have posted in aquatic classifieds now


----------



## alan1 (Nov 11, 2008)

each post has one of these  

click, and explain


----------



## razer121 (May 4, 2011)

Hi mate, have you still got this? still very intrested  and just happy to have a 4ft viv if you want to swap??


----------



## ryan1991 (Jul 4, 2011)

do you still have this ?


----------



## kizzyfur (Jun 22, 2010)

has sold.............


----------

